# your favorite pin site???



## braga143 (Jun 21, 2014)

so just wondering what everyones favorite pin site is and if it makes a difference where you pin..me personally i prefer side delts but i have real thick lean shoulders and am only pinning 1cc of test


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2014)

What's the picture for? 

Glutes for me. Can't reach my shoulders.


----------



## braga143 (Jun 21, 2014)

well i have just been trying to figure out how to resize images and post pics. looks as if it finally worked.  still finding my way around here!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2014)

Haha all good man. Just thought u were asking a question or something about your shoulders. Ur a big dude.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 21, 2014)

The butt Bob.


----------



## braga143 (Jun 21, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha all good man. Just thought u were asking a question or something about your shoulders. Ur a big dude.



thanks man. im working on it still a long way from where i want to be! seems like once you start lifting your forever small in your own eyes. in the middle of my first test cycle now..i think im hooked. im loving it


----------



## braga143 (Jun 21, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> The butt Bob.



^^ hahahahh! i actually remember seeing this on an episode of greatest tv moments or someshit like that. i about died laughing. just like i did now! thanks for the good laugh man


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 21, 2014)

Well I could nt see what you meant about your shoulders... Your shirt was in the Way.
If you want help on pinning your arse, email rumpy a few photos of your buttocks and he will be obliged to mark the proper areas to penetrate it in red ...


----------



## braga143 (Jun 21, 2014)

thanks for the info! i like to use www.spotinjections.com  delts are actually really easy to reach and inject if you look at this site and follow there pics. when you hold your arm across the front of you, your side delt will stretch around and you have a nice meaty spot to hit. i never have any pip except when it was a virgin area. i have never tried any other spots tho. i figure if it works for me well then why change it ya know


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 21, 2014)

Ventrogluteal.... everyday


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2014)

I know how to pin the delt properly i just can't reach. I'm 5 foot 8 230 lbs of muscle with short arms. No possible way. Shit gets in the way. Lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 21, 2014)

VGs for me. Going to start rotating glutes in as well. I typically run long esters so only 2 pins per week but I'd rather have more targets than less.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 21, 2014)

delts or quads for my test and EQ and glute for TNE 

 stomach for GH


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 21, 2014)

QUADS over everything


----------



## Seeker (Jun 21, 2014)

I love pinning. Don't matter where I just love  feeling the juice


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 21, 2014)

The butthole.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jun 21, 2014)

Quads are my favorite. Ventro always hurts the next day


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2014)

they all suck but u gotta do it


----------



## Yaya (Jun 22, 2014)

Glutes....and now again delts

I hate quads...

Gonna try triceps soon

I did triceps once before but I was drunk and forget how it went


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Delts tri's quad glutes in that order. Delts are getting a little crunchy though


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 22, 2014)

I like pinning delts. Easy spot for me and requires zero assistance.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 22, 2014)

For those pinning delts, whats the most oil you've pinned there?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 22, 2014)

GLUTES, delts,  quads, vetroglutes fukkin crippled me but i'll try it again.


----------



## bronco (Jun 22, 2014)

Quads and delts for me, no pip at all


----------



## Paolos (Jun 23, 2014)

Did the VG right Friday for the first time and it was good...Easy to hit and minimal PIP


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 23, 2014)

Always been a quad shooter...


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Jun 23, 2014)

I rotate the quads and ass but prefer the ass. I used to get pip but then I learned that massaging the hell out of the site after prevents that. I let the misses do it for me so I just lay down on my belly and try my best not to think about it.. I find the experience goes better if for a few hours before the event I keep her as sweet as possible.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 23, 2014)

Who the hell doesn't pin glutes?  Seriously.  That's just what you're suppose to do lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2014)

like i said i hate pinning..but i do quads vg and ass


----------



## anewguy (Jun 23, 2014)

Gluuuuutes all day


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 23, 2014)

Quads only unless I got a chick I trust enough to pin my glutes.
I tried pinning glutes alone but I got a the flexibility of a penguin and it was a blood bath, never again.


----------

